# Attn DIY members near Durant Oklahoma



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

Sound Creations in Durant is sponsoring a huge show at the Choctaw Casino August 1st and 2nd.
Autofest info 

Yesterday one of the installers quit and they have a demo vehicle that needs to be finished before the show. I am going to their shop to help out but we could use more help. Any DIYers that want to lend a hand please come by and we'll put you to work.

Any experienced installers looking for work, Tony has a position open.

Thanks
Brian "Murph" Murphy


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

I hope you guys can make it out. Alma Gates will be there and so will Mark Eldridge. If I can get everything together, my cay will be on display.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I think everyone is devoted to an engagement also happening on that day...Saturday at least. Sorry I won't be making it since I know you REALLY wanted to see me


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

Four days away. It's a free show for spectators. Alpine and Kenwood will be on hand. There is going to be some killer sales on product. Incredible vehicles and did I mention gambling? That's right, we are at a casino.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

what kind of deals, and anything not from Kenwood and Alpine?

I dont want to drive 2 hours for nothing...


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

I am not sure what product they will have on hand. They get here on Friday. Where are you in DFW? It's only 1.5 hours from Rowlett.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

IamMurph said:


> I am not sure what product they will have on hand. They get here on Friday. Where are you in DFW? It's only 1.5 hours from Rowlett.


Opposite side of metroplex. I am a little south of ft worth, about 70 miles from Rowlett...


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

If it wasnt on sat with the other meet in norm. I would go


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

There is always Sunday. 

Here is a sneek peek at Project 300.








This car will be transformed at the show. New seats, door panels, wheels and tires and it's going to be wrapped on site.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

IamMurph said:


> There is always Sunday.
> 
> Here is a sneek peek at Project 300.
> 
> ...


Sunday are the days i have to do stuff for my mom . Ie drive her to church, market, pray group, etc


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

Eclipse radios and subwoofers and navigation. Focal amplifiers and speakers.
Excile Audio subwoofers, amps, and speakers.
Some product at dealer cost. Prices too low to mention on internet.
I dont want to get in trouble for advertising prices below MAP.
Kenwood is also on hand with killer prices on amps, speakers, radios
and screens.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

IamMurph said:


> Eclipse radios and subwoofers and navigation. Focal amplifiers and speakers.
> Excile Audio subwoofers, amps, and speakers.
> Some product at dealer cost. Prices too low to mention on internet.
> I dont want to get in trouble for advertising prices below MAP.
> ...


focal amp *drool


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

how the evnt go


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

It was great. Over 3,000 people. Here is some pics.
Durant pictures by ultrasubsb - Photobucket


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

thats sweet!!! beats our nearly100 ppl


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

They are going to do it again next year. I will post info long before the show.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

haha yeah. hopefuly it doesnt land on our little ev ent xD


----------



## SoundCreations - Autofest (Sep 4, 2009)

there was actually just over 6500 throughout the weekend in attendance. Great Show!!!!


----------

